# is this a kink in the tail or a swollen joint



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

I was wondering what this can be in my dogs tail. is it a kink of some sort? it doesnt hurt him when i touch it. youcant really tell most of the time but when hes really excited and wagging his tail its really noticable. this is the best pic i can get some far. it seems like its swoolen in that area.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

looks like a kink , maybe was broken when he was a pup ? maybe slammed it against something too hard .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like a kink tail, I had a dog break his tail when he was younger and he always wagged to the left! lol


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Lily has something similar to that where her tail is a certain thickness then suddenly gets thinner @[email protected] not very noticeable but I always wondered if something might be wrong.... glad I checked out this thread.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Maggie has a spot like that on her tail, about 1/3 of the way down. I used to think she'd banged it and made it sore/swollen but then I realized it was always in the same spot and always when she's excited. So I think it's like an oddly placed "hackle" kind of reaction. It goes down as soon as she calms down.


----------

